# Real, Fake Or Something Else?



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Hi folks.

Red wine is taking it's toll...

It took it's toll the other night when I thought this was a good idea.

Questions:

1. Did Tissot actually make something called a T770?

2. If they did, is this one of them?

My concerns are;

Since coming home and having proper internet access, I've not been able to find any reliable source of info. on this model.

I can't see any sort of a serial or model number anywhere.

There's nothing stamped on the inside of the back other than 69 (or 96) and CI.

I would have thought some sort of gasket or secondary protection would have been evident for something rated for 100m.

The movement is stamped as Swiss made with ETA but, that's about all I can make out. Still the box is nice and I like the watch.

Any ideas?





































Hic!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the first thing i get when looking for info is about 3 pages of replicas , so at some stage tissot did probably make this model -tho the chances of it being a replica are pretty high due to the shear amount of replica sites you get when looking for info on it.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, Pugster.

That's where I'm coming from. There does seem to have been a series of similar Tissots but...

Still, I do like its "organic" style and fit and finish seem good enough for an obviously worn watch.

May just keep it anyway and take a notional overprice on the chin.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The back says "All Titanium"....so is the case titanium? If so, would the replicas also be titanium or just made from cheaper steel and stamped "All Titanium"? :huh:


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> The back says "All Titanium"....so is the case titanium? If so, would the replicas also be titanium or just made from cheaper steel and stamped "All Titanium"? :huh:


I think that's a good starting point, Titanium is not cheap - well it is but the good stuff isn't, and its bloody hard to machine so i doubt replicas would be made in titanium.

The main grade used in manufacture is Grade 5 , (i am not sure about watch manufacture) but most things are made from grade 5.

A few tests for Titanium i use, (to tell the difference between stainless and titanium)

Is it magnetic? - if it is then it aint titanium.

(to tell the difference between aluminium/plated brass and titanium)

If you dont mind scratching the watch inside - maybe on the inside side of the back plate you can scratch it with a compass tip - only a small scratch - the metal underneath should be a very deep dark silver color - compare it with a fresh scratch in stainless steel or aluminium - it should be darker.

from the scratches on the watch it looks stainless or titanium - if it were aluminium then it would be darker and have deeper scratches


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

replicas use titanium too, so do cheap fashion watches. I think it is real but the condition is terrible.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Haggis said:


> replicas use titanium too, so do cheap fashion watches. I think it is real but the condition is terrible.


I stand corrected :notworthy:


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Aaargh! Schoolboy error!

How could I not have thought "magnet". Results of the Brightly Coloured Fridge-Magnet Test show the case to be non-ferrous but interestingly some attraction around the back. Maybe internals?

I've actually taken it to a jeweler today who is apparently the go-to man for chains around here for servicing, on the pretext of having the bracelet adjusted. He confirms it as Tissot.

I have to say Haggis, my flash-lit pics do emphasize the scratches somewhat. It doesn't actually look like it's been worn while performing root canal work on a tungsten dragon. I am nevertheless, tempted to have a little heavy polishing. I don't really want to use anything abrasive unless I really feel the need. Any suggestions gratefully received. Unless anyone knows of any for of artificial coating applied by Tissot, I'm thinking a bit of Silvo to start with. Even this may remove some of the brushed surface.

Thanks for your input chaps.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Try the green part of a sponge for cleaning dishes. Use a new one. Stroke the sponge in one direction only, try the clasp first after practicing, stainless is easy if you try this technique on the sink first it should become easy. A little soap liquid will give a better finish once the marks are removed, to finish use a hard part of an eraser or a fibre pen for cleaning circuit boards.

Have fun.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have used Solvol Autosol in the past. It is far less abrasive than most people think and I found it fine for Ti watches that are, shall we say, well used. In my experience the green nylon dishwash sponge is more abrasive than Solvol Autosol and it's easy to use too much pressure.

Rob


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> I have used Solvol Autosol in the past. It is far less abrasive than most people think and I found it fine for Ti watches that are, shall we say, well used. In my experience the green nylon dishwash sponge is more abrasive than Solvol Autosol and it's easy to use too much pressure.
> 
> Rob


True, but the sponge and fibre pen give a satin brushed effect if used correctly. Practice makes either a mess or perfect.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Hmmm...

I wonder what the cheepest way of finding out is.

Maybe an excuse to buy the cheepest, scruffiest Ti watch I can. Assuming I haven't already done so.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it is real, a work colleague bought one of these new some years back, same model, around Â£300+ as i recall.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Allthumbsmo said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I wonder what the cheepest way of finding out is.
> 
> Maybe an excuse to buy the cheepest, scruffiest Ti watch I can. Assuming I haven't already done so.


I've got a scrap titanium bracelet from an Accurist chronograph you can have for nowt if you want - is that cheap enough for you? I want to keep the watch head because I'm planning to do something with it, but you're welcome to have the bracelet to play with if you want. I'll post a couple of pics on here in a minute. Send me a PM if you're interested mate :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Here are the bits, (but I'd like to keep the case, dial, and case back):










And a close-up of the bracelet:










And here are the watch details (probably not relevant, other than the bit that says "All Titanium"):


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Oh Life! Been away for a while.

Davey P, what a star. The offer is hugely appreciated. I do actually have a couple of links lying around now that the bracelet is short enough to fit my pencil pushing wrists, so I think I'll stick with them for a bit. I may well be in touch at a later date though, if the offer remains open. I have to say all that metal looks great which begs the question, what did you do with movement or did it just die?

The way things are going, I reckon it'll be August (middle) before I get the chance to play with any toys (by which time, I may have amassed enough posts to be able to pm).

Regardless, at the moment, I'm kind of enjoying it's patina; the slightly battered grey gives it a certain pewterishness.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate, the offer still stands if you want it. The watch is just one of many I got as part of an ebay joblot ages ago, and the movement was buggered so has been removed (i.e. thrown away...). I would like to try and do something with the watch head and it's red face sometime, but you are welcome to have the rest of the bits.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

There has been a change of plans on this one mate, I was contacted by one of our other members, and he can use it to repair his own watch which is the same model, so I've given all the bits to him - Sorry! If nothing else, this shows the advantage of reaching 50 posts and being able to PM other members


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Rats!


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

I'd


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

better


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

post some more. Sorry Mods









Seriously, Dave. I'm glad someone is putting your generosity to good use.

I have a nasty suspicion my time and money are about to be hijacked by something else.

Oscar Wilde, I think - "I can resist anything but temptation"


----------

